# Petco's 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium?



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Matt.radich said:


> I am thinking about setting up a small planted tank (low-tech). Do you guys think that the 15-watt light will be enough? Just for some low light plants most likely and some tetras.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...etco Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium-14978
> 
> just let me know what you guys think


 Yep. That light will be fine on a tank that shallow.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

6.6 gallon for tetras? They need a small shoal so 5-6 at least... I say it's not big enough even if you're getting the smallest tetras imaginable.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Those tank look nice, wish it was made of glass.
That's the only problem keeping me from buying petco brand tanks.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

ya that would be plenty of light, with a small tank like that it would be a good setup for shrimp and maybe endlers instead of tetras. They stay smaller and still have nice colors.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

A question for someone that has one - They give the measurements as 8.13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H - is that assembled - tank and hood overall or is that the shipping size?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> A question for someone that has one - They give the measurements as 8.13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H - is that assembled - tank and hood overall or is that the shipping size?



I have one, assembled size is 24"L x 7"D x 12"H

It is plastic/acrylic and scratches easily, my 2 year old son thought it would be cool to show the fish his cars by running them on it :icon_lol:

It comes with a filter but I find it weak and replaced it with an AC20. The light is on the low end.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought 7 of them and use them for QT tanks. They're perfect for that (for smaller fish, of course). They have everything you need in one package except decor. So far, I've only used one and the filter I got has been great. It's adjustable so the flow can be really strong if you let it go all the way (I do). I also removed the cartridge and packed it more like a mini canister by adding biomedia in a bag so mine is cycled. Right now, I'm using it as a holding tank for some fish I plan to rehome. Long term, I want to use them for small fish (like Boraras), shrimp, and as assassin snail breeding tanks.

I put some plants in mine just to give the fish some comfort and to help with water quality and I'll be darned if the plants ended up doing well. The only complaint I have is the light seems visually dark to my eyes. I can't see the fish as well as I can in my other tanks, including my nano eclipse with its stock lighting. I think that's probably because of the Kelvin rating of the bulb. If the lighting is this dark on all the tanks, I may have to replace it so I can see what's inside better.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 2 of them - I agree the lighting is on the low end. Overall they are decent tanks, altho kinda pricey imo.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I just opened up another one to use as a QT for the 12 Pelvicachromis juvenile fish I had shipped to me today. Absolutely perfect tank for that. This filter is also very quiet (I have the flow turned down on this one or it would blow the fish too much).

I actually think the price is pretty cheap considering what you get.

Oh, and I ran out of room to put tanks so this one is actually on a bookcase shelf! :icon_lol:


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

haha well the petco here is having a sale of $35 for everything. Not sure if that is nationwide but I think it's a good deal.

Then my next question, what type of plants/fish could go in it? I figured I could put something in there because of the length of the tank itself


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

fusiongt said:


> 6.6 gallon for tetras? They need a small shoal so 5-6 at least... I say it's not big enough even if you're getting the smallest tetras imaginable.


Ruby tetras top out at about 3/5 of an inch. You could put 10-15 in there...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

LB79 said:


> Ruby tetras top out at about 3/5 of an inch. You could put 10-15 in there...


I will agree with this. I have ruby tetra and bookshelf aquariums, and the two would be a perfect match.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Hey greetings to a local!

I have been looking at those tanks for a divided tank for two Bettas.

Other options would be dwarf shrimp - Cherry shrimp are easy ones, and also some nano fish Boraras Brigittae "Chilis" or Maculatus or Naevus. I thought the tank was glass, it was a year ago when I started looking at them.


----------



## rnaodm (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm hopefully purchasing one on the 1st.

It seems overpriced though. thin acrylic, cheap hood, weak filter for 50 dollars.

But if I just pick up a glass 5.5g when all the other parts are paid for it'll probably come to the same amount.

I used to have alot of tank equipment, but when I had to move back home I got rid of pretty much everything that wasn't completely essential as I dont even have my own room, and this apartment is pretty small.

Petco is having their annual $1/g Sale, 20L for 20 Bucks would be my first choice, but I have no where to put a tank that heavy once full.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I loved mine when I had it set up. I took off the plastic rim - easy to do and got a slim Coralife fixture on it. It looked really sleek. I took it down when I moved and re-housed my shrimp and galaxy danios into a 29. The filter is very very quiet - I replaced my Aquaclear 20 with it on my 12 long reef.


----------

